# gaim unter knoppix 3.3 geht nicht



## ShinmA (25. Februar 2004)

hallo,
ich weiß nicht warum aber es  net so richtig.

Ich habe alles eingestellt, porxy ip, port, user und password, aber ich bekomme immer die meldung Keine Verbindung zum host, wisst ihr wie ich es hinbekomme das gaim doch nocht ?

danke ShinmA


----------



## Erpel (25. Februar 2004)

Gaim unterstützt so ziemlich alle IM-Protokolle. Was für einen Account hast du denn?


----------



## ShinmA (25. Februar 2004)

ich habe aim und msn ausprobiert und immer bekomme ich "keine Verbindung zum Host"

ich werde am WE knoppix als festes system installieren, habe es bis jetzt nur als Live system genutzt.
aber ich glaube das hat auch nichts mit dem problem zu tun, oder?


----------

